

Mark Madsen: Clipper, ex-Laker and domain name speculator - bjplink
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/08/mark-madsen-clipper-laker-and-domain-name-speculator-2.html

======
bjplink
The tone of this article is pretty off base (lots of people buy domain names
to resell later) and I thought it was interesting that they would paint this
NBA player as some kind of dodgy Internet citizen up to no good.

